# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  بعض اسعار السيارات بالريال السعودي

## سيف الحب

تويوتاايكو السعر 32500 
كورولا Xli 1.3 السعر 42700 
كورولا Gli 1.8 السعر 48900 
كامري Xli 2.2 السعر 53500 
كامري GLi 2.2 السعر 59200 
كامري Touring A-t السعر 66800 
كامري واغن Xli السعر 57300 
كامري جراندي السعر 83000 
افالون XL السعر80000 
بريفيا 8Seaters Exe السعر 81000 
راف فور 3 باب السعر 67000 
راف فور 5 باب السعر 70500 
برادو VX 1 السعر 80000 
لاندكروزر GX 1 السعر 10500 
لاندكروزر GXR 1 السعر 11800 
لاندكروزر VXR1 A-T السعر 14400 
=================
نيسان 
صنيFE السعر 36250 
صني EX السعر 38750 
بريميرا كمفورت السعر 44400 
بريميرا لاكشري السعر 46000 
ماكسيما J السعر 54750 
ماكسيما GV I السعر 65750 
ماكسيما GV III السعر 90750 
انفنيتي QX4 السعر 110750 
باثفايندر SE TI السعر 76350 
باثفايندر SE TII السعر 89750 
باترول SGL-V السعر 98000 
باترول سفاري السعر 108000 
======================
مرسيدس A 160 السعر 62000 
A 190 السعر 74800 
C 200 K السعر 98800 
C 240 السعر 103900 
C 320 السعر 118200 
SLK 230 K السعر 170000 
CLK 320 السعر 166500 
E 240 السعر 130000 
S 320 L السعر 225500 
S 500 L السعر 325000 
S 600 L السعر 386400 
CL 600 السعر 398300 
S 44 AMGL السعر 391300 
SL 500 السعر 352000 
===================== 
هوندا 
سيتي عادي السعر 32000 
سيتي أوتو السعر 35000 
سيفيك LXi عادي السعر 38000 
سيفيك LXi أوتو السعر 40350 
سيفيك أوتو VTi السعر 52000 
أكورد عادي LXi السعر 51200 
أكورد أوتو LXi السعر 55000 
أكورد أوتو VTi السعر 67600 
أكورد أوتوV6 السعر 82800 
جيب HR-V عادي السعر 48000 
جيبHR-Vأوتوماتيك السعر 50500 
جيبCR-Vأوتوماتيك السعر 71000 
=======================
فولفو S 40 السعر 73000 
S 40 T السعر 84000 
S 60 L1 السعر 97000 
S 60 L2 السعر 110000 
S 60 T5 السعر 132000 
S 80 L2 السعر 134000 
V 70 XC السعر 134000 
S 80 T6 السعر 165000 
===================
جنرال موتورز 
ماليبو السعر 52000 
ماليبو السعر 65000 
لومينا LS السعر 69000 
لومينا SS السعر 95000 
كابريس LTZ السعر 95000 
كابريس SS السعر 112000 
فانتشر السعر 94000 
اسكالايد السعر 193500 
تريل بليزر السعر 100000 
انفوي السعر 108000 
جيمس يوكون السعر 116000 
جيمس 2×4 سوبر بان السعر 137000 
جيمس 4×4 سوبر بان السعر 160000 
========================
ميركوري 

جراند ماركيز GS السعر 79999 
جراند ماركيز LS جلد السعر 96000 
سيبل جلد السعر 65000 
ماونتينير جلد السعر 104000 
===================
دايو 
لانوس S السعر 25900 
لانوس HB السعر 27900 
ماتيزS السعر 22900 
نوبيرا بوكس SXS السعر 40678 
ليغانزا SXSLI السعر 39333 
ليغانزا CDX-FO السعر 57900 
موسو602TDL-1 السعر 60500 
موسو 32MEL-1 السعر 71600 
تشيرمان ليموزين السعر 139900 
=======================
فورد ـــــــ لنكولن 
فوكس السعر 44200 
توروس SE السعر 60400 
كراون فيكتوريا LX السعر 80900 
كراون فيكتوريا جلد السعر 103000 
اكسبلورر السعر 104500 
====================
كيا 
ريو 1.3 ليتر السعر 25500 
شوما 1.8 ليتر السعر 36500 
أوبتيما 2.0 ليتر جي إل السعر 41000 
جويس RS السعر 43000 
كارينس السعر 36999 
كارنيفال إل إس السعر 57000 
كارنيفال جي إس فل السعر 69000 
=======================
لكزس ES 300 السعر 110000 
GS 300 السعر 142000 
LS 430 السعر 226580 
LX 470 السعر 219000 
RX 300 السعر 128000 
======================
هيونداي 
الانترا السعر 33500 
اكسنت 1.3 السعر 27500 
سوناتا VL السعر 40400 
======================
جاكوار 
X Type السعر 113000 
X Type السعر 136000 
S-Type السعر 155000 
جاكوار XJ8 السعر 202000 
ديملر السعر 268000 
جاكوار XK8 السعر 280000

----------


## شجن

مشكور

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]

  (5)(5) دااخ راسي واني اقراء هالاسعاار .. 

  مشكوور خيو وماتقصر .. 

 فــروته..[/ALIGN]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

اوكيه اخوي مشكور وماتقصر

----------


## ملك العشاق

مشكور اخي

----------


## MATREX

مشكور يا سيف الحب السيارات غالية ومغرية (61)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكور أخويي على القائمة وعساك على القوة

----------


## بيسان

مشكوور

----------


## ابن القديح

مشكوووووور

اخوي سيف الحب

----------


## ساهر

مشكور اخوي...بس اسعار اللاند كروزر ناقصين صفر :d لو سعرهم شدي كان اليوم اشتري لي اثنين :d

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكور 

تحياتي

----------


## سمو الامير

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور سيف الحب

----------

